# So Why DID YOU Join Alpinezone????



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2005)

For me:  Greg's AZ challenge roped me in...the discussion when I first visited was real good...I like the forums because one gets "insider info" about conditions in the mtns, etc. :wink:   But it has grown to so much more...I've made some great friends, gone on four AZ days, and had a great time!  :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2005)

Hmmm... what if more than one apply?? 

I would vote for at least the first 4, and maybe 6 and 7   :beer:

And where is the choice for "I hate DH skiing and I want to educate everyone on how XC is superior!"


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> And where is the choice for "I hate DH skiing and I want to educate everyone on how XC is superior!"



Yes, that individual would not be able to vote  :wink:


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 12, 2005)

I joined because all you guys seemed so nice, and knowledgeable, and caring, and all around wonderful.

Boy did I ever peg that one wrong.

Honestly, seemed like there was some good info/discussion here (which there is) and I wanted to brush up as I got back into skiing. First full season in over 18 years.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> I joined because all you guys seemed so nice, and knowledgeable, and caring, and all around wonderful.
> 
> Boy did I ever peg that one wrong.



We're not wonderful?  :wink:  :lol:


----------



## Joshua B (Apr 12, 2005)

I wanted an alternative to Snowjournal's NELSAP board. I was upset about what I saw as personal bias and conflict of interest affecting their moderating. I didn't see that here.

For the most part I'm mainly interested in the forums, not the site content.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 12, 2005)

You are, *trailboss*, you are.

:beer:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm not sure if I really joined anything...however, I enjoy using the site to learn things as well as read forum opinions of others who enjoy the outdoors as much as I do...


----------



## hammer (Apr 12, 2005)

I had to look at my early posts to find out what the initial draw was (I've been really suffering from CRS lately).

I guess the chance to ask questions on the AZ challenge and get info on ski areas in New England was what initially got me to register.  The overall tone of the posts (aside from the very occasional troll) and the willingness of the forum members to provide advice (no matter how dumb the question) has been what's kept me around.

For me, the forum's just been a good place to read about skiing when I can't be out there myself.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 12, 2005)

I joined back when Flags on the 48 was hosted here in this forum, prior to spawning off as it's own site at www.flagsonthe48.org

However, there was much to learn about hiking, so I've stuck around for that too!

-Stephen


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 12, 2005)

I joined when I got an E-mail from Greg regarding my conditions report on Firsttracks for Sugarloaf last April (just before the reggae festival) Up to that point I had never heard of Alpinzone, and it seemed like a nice alternative to Firsttracks and Snowjournal.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 12, 2005)

I lurked for a while.  Saw there were cool people and decided to add my $.02


----------



## dmc (Apr 12, 2005)

Because I felt it needed my presence...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 12, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Because I felt it needed my presence...


LOL...Good one.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 12, 2005)

I was over on the Killington board talking about Loon. They love that.    Greg wanted some picures of the new lift.  He never got them, but I came over.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 12, 2005)

i found AZ primarily due to seeking out a northeast hiking forum as an alternative to the outdoors.org board (didn't like the forum software and tangents were going off a bit much, especially in M&M) and VFTT which seemed more focused on the dacks than the whites.  interestingly enough, i've been more engaged on the skiing forum lately.


----------



## TenPeaks (Apr 13, 2005)

I joined mainly to discuss some of the topics in the hiking forum. I've learned about some new areas to explore and tips on hiking that I couldn't find elsewhere. Also, this site didn't/doesn't have some of the 'attitude' that other sites forums have.


----------



## severine (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmm...why did I join?  It's been a long time since I've even posted!   I joined last year because I get obsessive about new things, and it was my 1st season skiing.  The group seemed knowledgable and I was hoping to learn something.  I also liked seeing a group of "locals" with similar interests.

Yes, I haven't been around much but I have a good reason this winter.  Hopefully I'll get back into skiing (and being on here!) next winter!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm kind of surprised that no one has fessed up to joining for the tickets!  :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> I'm kind of surprised that no one has fessed up to joining for the tickets!  :wink:



I did say in my post that option 6 might have something to do with it... 

I just voted for it, since I hadn't actually voted yet..


----------



## severine (Apr 13, 2005)

Honestly, the free tickets were a nice perk, but I was more on a quest to learn at the time.  Like I said, I get obsessive about new pursuits.


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2005)

severine said:
			
		

> Honestly, the free tickets were a nice perk, but I was more on a quest to learn at the time.  Like I said, I get obsessive about new pursuits.


What free tickets?

Maybe I'll get some next year...


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 13, 2005)

I originally joined for Flags on the 48 when it was organized here before being spun off.

I stayed for the punch & pie.


----------



## Max (Apr 13, 2005)

I joined for the chicks.

So.......where are they???   :-?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> I joined for the chicks.
> 
> So.......where are they???   :-?



I hate to break it to ya, but Chickens can't type!  :lol:


----------



## blacknblue (Apr 13, 2005)

I grew up in Massachusetts and Vermont, but am stuck in Colorado now.  I joined just to help break up the homesickness, I think.  It's great to be able to discuss (or at least read) about Burke and Ascutney and traveling on I-93 again.  I can't always offer much in terms of East Coast trip reports and conditions, but I do enjoy keeping up on the goings-on back home.  Thanks for letting me stick around!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2005)

blacknblue said:
			
		

> I grew up in Massachusetts and Vermont, but am stuck in Colorado now.



STUCK in Colorado, mind you, home to some of the world's best skiing  :lol: 

When I read that, I thought you were making out that you were stuck in the middle of Illinois or some other plains state...btw...you ARE near great skiing, right?   :wink:


----------



## skijay (Apr 13, 2005)

Friendly environment.

Some other sites breed hostility while this one extinguishes the spark before it turns into a raging fire.


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 13, 2005)

I think i joined for the Flags on the 48 event as well.  At the time of the split, I had an equal amount of posts on both sites.   I've met some great people through this board though over the years and commend Greg for keeping the nonsense that drove me from the AMC boards down.  The Mountains and Molehills board was so bad at times but it was good for a laugh now and then.


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 13, 2005)

With all due respect to VFTT, I joined AZ because VFTT was just too damned serious all the time and it bummed me out.  AZers seemed to be having more fun, and were able to disagree respectfully without resorting to flames, swearing and name-calling.  I am psyched to be part of a community that allows me to indulge 2 of my favorite pastimes - skiing and hiking. 

Personally, I've never met a bad person in the woods, winter or summer.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 13, 2005)

> I'm kind of surprised that no one has fessed up to joining for the tickets!


us old timers joined AZ before there were give aways!


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> > I'm kind of surprised that no one has fessed up to joining for the tickets!
> 
> 
> us old timers joined AZ before there were give aways!


Actually Steve, I've been giving stuff away to site visitors since 1999:

http://www.alpinezone.com/contest/winners.htm

And yes, before anyone comments, I did once give away a lobster dinner...    :lol:


----------



## billski (Apr 16, 2005)

*Other*

I joined for the free food.


I was wrong.    :wink:


----------



## severine (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: Other*



			
				billski said:
			
		

> I joined for the free food.
> 
> 
> I was wrong.    :wink:


 
 :lol: Guess you had to be here when lobster dinners were given out!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 20, 2005)

To help share hiking info & hep keep an area without the Flames that ultimately devoured M&M on AMC's site.

Chicks,  now lets not go down that slippery slope, while on Isolation last year I was so worried about talking to a young woman (under than 42 at the time) & giving her a signal that I was hitting on her that I instead probably came off as being rude)

If I get close to anyone (female or male for that matter) on the trail it's because they are passing me or hogging a limted view.


----------



## Skimaine4ever (Apr 21, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I was over on the Killington board talking about Loon. They love that.    Greg wanted some picures of the new lift.  He never got them, but I came over.



Ha, that kinda sound like me on the SR board, except I'm talking about Squaw.  On here I can talk about all mountains and not be annoying, so that is good.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2005)

Some new members lately so I'm gonna bump this...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2005)

I joined because of the initials, one day I was lurking, read a message I thought was directed at me and signed up to respond.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Nov 3, 2005)

I lost a bet!   

 :wink:


----------



## Brettski (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Other*



			
				severine said:
			
		

> billski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I joined because of your handle...how's 2:30 tomorrow


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Other*



			
				Brettski said:
			
		

> severine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch it!  Thats my wife you're talking too... I get first dibs!


----------



## tirolerpeter (Nov 3, 2005)

*Why Join AlpineZone?*

The first choice is my general answer, but I do hope to meet some new people from my area (Long Island) that might want to share some trips north.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 3, 2005)

The RSN forums closed and I needed a new place. Lucky for me I found this one.


----------



## mergs (Nov 3, 2005)

what free lift tickets  :-?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2005)

For the free T Shirt


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 3, 2005)

BobR forced me into signing up.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 3, 2005)

Ga2ski pretty close to correct.  Thaller1 and Kickstand gave up also. lol


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Other*



			
				Brettski said:
			
		

> severine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shhhh!  That's supposed to be a secret!  :wink:


----------



## Brettski (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Other*



			
				severine said:
			
		

> Brettski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to learn to be more quiet...and I need to order a movie from amazon....


----------

